# Snake ID.



## Ryan-James (Jan 8, 2016)

I was leaving my mates place after a few days hunting near Connondale Qld last night, on his driveway about a 1K long I came across seven smallish black snakes along the way varying from 300mm to around 800mm, there were heaps of frogs around too.
My thoughts are eastern small eyed snakes but havnt seen one before so Im guessing, they had pinkish coloured tongues if that helps.
Cheers Ryan


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 8, 2016)

Eastern Small Eyed Snake. Location, colouration and obviously the small eye.


----------

